# iPhone 4G mit BASE



## ICH² (4. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich würde mir gerne das iPhone 4G kaufen. Ich habe nur meine Bedenken. Da ja BASE (eplus) gegenüber tmobile schlechten Empfang hat. Da ich ja schon hier im Forum gelesen habe dass das iPhone 4G empfangs Probleme hat.

Hat jemand hier die Erfahrung mit der Kombination BASE und dem neuem iPhone 4G?

MfG
ICH²


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Empfangsproblemen wird mMn überbewertet.
Ich konnte es zwar nicht selber testen, aber viele schreiben hier eher, dass der Empfang nur abgeschwächt wird, wenn man die Ecke fest umklammert.

Übrigens es heißt iPhone 4 mit ohne G


----------



## ICH² (4. Juli 2010)

ok Danke und was soll das G dann bedeuten


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (4. Juli 2010)

ICH² schrieb:


> ok Danke und was soll das G dann bedeuten



na nichts, weil ohne G


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

vom iPhone 4 würde ich dir abraten. Es ist *völlig* überteuert,
und nur wegen des Retina Displays und der besseren Kamera (Handyfotos sind eh immer Mist, weil viel weniger Raum für die Kamera) 1000 Euro ausgeben ?
Ich hab nen iPod Touch und bin mit der Bildquali völlig zufrieden,
mehr braucht man auf nem kleinen Display einfach nicht. (480:320)

Und Face Time funktioniert eh nur per Wlan und von iPhone zu iphone, da ist Skype besser.

Mein tipp: Hol dir ein iPhone 3Gs, das ist IMHO fast genau so schnell,
und Multitasking etc. hat es auch, das 3Gs 32GB kostet aber 400 Euro weniger 
3/4 der "tollen" neuen Funktionen wird man eh nie brauchen... 

Infin1ty

P.S: "G" steht für Generation


----------



## nemetona (4. Juli 2010)

Ich nutze nun über eine Woche das iPhone 4 und würde es jeden empfehlen. Die angesprochenen Empfangsprobleme kann ich im Vodafonenetz nicht nachvollziehen.



			
				Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Mein tipp: Hol dir ein iPhone 3Gs, das ist IMHO fast genau so schnell



Das 3Gs habe ich nach 2 Wochen Betrieb wieder ausgemustert durch seine miese Akkuleistung, in dem Punkt ist das iPhone 4 ein deutlicher Fortschritt.



> vom iPhone 4 würde ich dir abraten. Es ist völlig überteuert,
> und nur wegen des Retina Displays und der besseren Kamera (Handyfotos sind eh immer Mist, weil viel weniger Raum für die Kamera) 1000 Euro ausgeben ?


Diese Aussage ist so einfach nicht korrekt. Das iPhone 4 erhält man in den Apple-Shops in England und Frankreich völlig legal für ca. 650€, diese bieten sogar den Mehrwert das es sich dabei um freie Geräte ohne jeglichen Sim- Netlock handelt, also in jeden Netz zu betreiben sind.

Einen kleinen Haken hat die Sache, die ausländischen Apple-Shops liefern meines Wissen nach nicht direkt nach Deutschland, dafür gibt es aber Dienstleister die die Ware an eine Adresse in Deutschland weiter leiten. Alternativ kann man den iPhonekauf auch mit der Urlaubsplanung verbinden, wenn man selbst  oder Bekannte eh Urlaub in F, UK oder I planen.


Wie viel schlechter der Empfang nun im Base-Netz ist kann ich nicht beurleilen, wenn du dir auf diesen Wege ein iPhone besorgst bekommst du auch bei anderen Providern preislich Interessante Angebote für Gespräche & Daten ohne Hardwaresubventionen


----------



## rabe08 (4. Juli 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vom iPhone 4 würde ich dir abraten. Es ist *völlig* überteuert,
> und nur wegen des Retina Displays und der besseren Kamera (Handyfotos sind eh immer Mist, weil viel weniger Raum für die Kamera) 1000 Euro ausgeben ?
> ...



Das Retina-Display ist der Hammer, alleine dafür lohnt sich die Anschaffung. Skype kann man zusätzlich zu Face Time verwenden, ich sehe da keinen Widersprüch (Natürlich betreibe ich mein iPhone mit Karte von T-Mobile UND Jailbreak!) 

Das 3 GS kann natürlich kein Multitasking, das iPhone 4 zwar im Prinzip aber so in echt... Sehr interessanter Artikel in der aktuellen c't zu diesem Thema. Ist für mich aber auch kein Kaufargument für ein Handy. 

Muß jeder für sich entscheiden, manche Menschen kommen auch heute noch mit einem Nokia wie hier Nokia Handys klar, ich nicht.


----------



## Doc_Evil (5. Juli 2010)

Falsch, das 3GS kann "Fast App Switching".
Nur das 3G wurde in der Software beschnitten.


----------



## fuddles (5. Juli 2010)

Eplus Netz ist und bleibt grottig. Egal mit welchem Handy.
Wenn du mal jemand am Fenster stehen siehst der telefoniert, hat er sicher eine Eplus Karte  ( Am Fenster besserer Empfang als in der Wohnung ^^ )


----------



## AdeE (5. Juli 2010)

Tag,



fuddles schrieb:


> Eplus Netz ist und bleibt grottig. Egal mit welchem Handy.
> Wenn du mal jemand am Fenster stehen siehst der telefoniert, hat er sicher eine Eplus Karte  ( Am Fenster besserer Empfang als in der Wohnung ^^ )


Vielleicht wenn man auf dem Dorf mit < 5 Einwohner lebt. Ich habe mit Eplus/ Base im Durschnitt 4/5 Balken und sogar da (guten) Empfang (inkl. HSDPA) wo manche Leute gar keinen Empfang bzw. nur sehr schlechten haben.


----------



## ICH² (5. Juli 2010)

na so schlecht ist ja BASE (eplus ) nicht ich habe z.B. mit meinem Firmen Handy (Vodafon, Nokia) im vergleich zu meinem BASE (Blackberry)manchmal besseren Empfang .

Was ich nicht raten würde ist z.B. BASE mit Sony Ericsson.

Ich glaube das nicht nur der Provider, sonder auch die unterschiedlichen Handy Hersteller entscheidet ist!


----------



## fuddles (5. Juli 2010)

*seufz* ich wusste ja das die Diskussion kommt. Komisch das man sich beim Netzempfang beim genannten Anbieter überhaupt Gedanken machen muss...

Aber ja 80 Millionen Leute in Deutschland leben ja zu 99,9% in Ballungsräumen mit jeweils über 5.000.0000 Einwohnern... wo ein Funkturm es schafft 500.000 Leute gleichzeitig zu versorgen.

Man merkt das einige Leute nicht besonders viel herum kommen oder schlicht weg den Vergleich nicht kennen.


----------

